# New tires & wheels and more lift!



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I got some new tires and wheels for my truck. I'm sure a lot of people saw the pics of my truck that I posted on here a couple weeks backs right after I lifted it. Well I got tired of people telling me "the truck looks good but you need bigger tires" so I did some thing about it! I got rid of the 33's on 16.5 rims and picked up some 35's on 18" wheels. While I was at it I also decided to lift the back of the truck another inch so it would sit more level. The first pick is of the truck with the 33's and the rest are with the new stuff on it. Also, if anyone is looking for a set of 33's let me know, they'll fit on a stock superduty.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

That truck looks sweet the 18s and 35s make a big difference!! plus its red


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Much better! What engine and gears do you have? Notice any power loss switching from stockers to 33s to 35s? I'm torn between 33s and 35s with my 3.73s.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

First Time Out;392207 said:


> Much better! What engine and gears do you have? Notice any power loss switching from stockers to 33s to 35s? I'm torn between 33s and 35s with my 3.73s.


 The truck is an 07 with the three valve v-10,and 4:10 gears. Plenty of power!!! My last truck ran the 33's with a 2 valve 5.4 and 3:73 and it was kind of a dog with stock tires, thats why I never went to the 35's in the past. Actually the new truck with the lift and big tires has improved on fuel economy. With the gearing and motor the 35's don't seem to phase the truck!!! If your worried just get 33's they are not much bigger than stock. Good luck!!!!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

looks way better than before. how many inches of lift is it now??


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

dodgeguy99;392234 said:


> looks way better than before. how many inches of lift is it now??


 I'm still going to call it a 4" lift but it has an extra inch welded on to the spring pearch. Now the back is lifted about 2.5 inches and rancho says 4 inches on the front. It drives so nice with the new tires and they are silent!! No more mud tires for me!!!Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Rember to lower your plow mount.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

SnoFarmer;392276 said:


> Rember to lower your plow mount.


 Yeah I hear you there !!! Right now it is as high as it can go because this truck was so so small stock. It really need it to be up higher but I was already touching the bumper. Now with stock wheels and the mount at the bottom, I'll be right within spec's!!! Thanks for looking !!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Magnatrac, I just keep thinking of your truck. I LOVE the look of it. You have convinced me to go with a 4.5" lift and 35s, well, for today atleast. I'll change my min again by morning lol. Very nice truck you've got there.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

First Time Out;393448 said:


> Magnatrac, I just keep thinking of your truck. I LOVE the look of it. You have convinced me to go with a 4.5" lift and 35s, well, for today atleast. I'll change my min again by morning lol. Very nice truck you've got there.


 Thanks for the good words, it keeps me happy with my truck!!! As long as poeple tell me they like it I won't get bored and do something stupid!!! You'll be happy with a 4" it's big enought to seperate you from eveyone with a leveling kit yet still small enought for a daily driver. When ever I do a truck up I try to keep it clean and simple. No stickers/grapics, bolt on body parts,and keep the under side as clean a reasonably possible( your frame and suspension shows after it is lifted). Black spray paint and highgloss clear once a year makes that pretty easy to do!!! If you usung after market wheels choose a simple basic style. They won't ever look out dated and they are much much easier to clean!!! If your worried that 4" is to big then get it because any one with a lifed truck always wants it to be bigger so go a little bigger up front. I learned this the hard way, 2 different lifts on my last truck. Good luck with your truck, show us when ever you get it done !!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Nice look*

What year is the truck? I have an 06' F-350 that I want to get rid of the 18" factory wheels. I would like to go with 16.5 but not sure if they will clear the brakes. I know the 17" wheels will clear. I am due for new meats anytime since I already wore my 35" BFG M/T's out. That is one nice thing I can run 35's stock & still no rubbing with V-Plow on. I guess that is the difference with a real work truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

magnatrac;393465 said:


> When ever I do a truck up I try to keep it clean and simple. No stickers/grapics, bolt on body parts,and keep the under side as clean a reasonably possible( your frame and suspension shows after it is lifted). Black spray paint and highgloss clear once a year makes that pretty easy to do!!! If you usung after market wheels choose a simple basic style. They won't ever look out dated and they are much much easier to clean!!! If your worried that 4" is to big then get it because any one with a lifed truck always wants it to be bigger so go a little bigger up front. I learned this the hard way, 2 different lifts on my last truck. Good luck with your truck, show us when ever you get it done !!!


Good advice! I like the nice simple look. The only bolt on aftermarket product I'm considering is a newer style chrome grille. I would really like to get a bigger lift than 4.5", but the truck is my daily driver and I tow trailers, so I don't want it too tall. 4.5" is just right I think. I already have my wheels. I have a set of M/T Classic IIs. I love them because they arn't too flashy, but look good all at the sametime!


----------

